# Tobacmon laid it down!



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

I am still trying to recover from the major A$$ kicking TonyRicciardi
put on me last week and from the great hit PV1191-aka- Tommy put on me yesterday and Tobacmon-aka-Paul decided to keep this smashdown coming!
:whoohoo:He hits me w/ 10 Killer smokes but I have been searching for one of these Ramon Allones Regional Edition for a while now! I sure do appreaciate the kind words and smokes Paul. You are a great BOTL and I thank you dearly


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

What a massive BOMB...very nice


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Great hit ...David i think you have gotten the hint YOU may wanna hide for a little while!!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow Paul put a smackdown on ole David,great hit there Paul...


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice hit.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

yeah i think he laid it down pretty well


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Sweet Jaysus, that frik'n awsome. great job!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Selection of smokes!!!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

somebody is gonna get hurt


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

htown said:


> somebody is gonna get hurt


It is hard to believe but after the bomb Toni laid on him and this mission David could end up hurt!:dribble:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes that Ramon Allones Regional Edition has my mouth watering!!!!! Damn nice hit!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Paul is a great BOTL

Do I detect a pattern???


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Paul is a great BOTL
> 
> Do I detect a pattern???


pattern... u see a pattern?? i do not get it :biggrin:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome hit there!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice goin Paul!!!:dribble:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

That Paul can certainly open a can of whoop-a$$ when he is so inclined. Nice hit bro!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Paul is great, he knows when to lay the smack down!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

This is a nice hit!! Paul goes first... Like the leader of the gang!! Nice sticks you put in Paul!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit indeed. Well done.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice to see the payback keeps coming.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Tobaccoman "laid it down"? You mean Tobaccoman Laid you out! Good night Irene.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> pattern... u see a pattern?? i do not get it :biggrin:


HEH HEH HEH


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow you got f...uped...very nice


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Great hit!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

nice ......


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

David has put out a bunch of mass bombing runs lately and more than deserves the Hit's he's getting-------there are many, I say many here that also deserves this but David will not leave well enough alone-----I wonder if there is more--Stay Tuned!!!!

PeacE!


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

The V figurado is a great cigar. Nice hit. The payback will be a b*** though.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

sweeeeeet


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice going Paul. It is about time someone put David in his place. Bombed the heck out of him you did.


----------

